# Star Wars saga to be released in Blu-Ray in 2011



## Lord Vader

Story here

With respect to Blu-Ray, I still believe that if Lucas releases his movies in Blu-Ray, especially the original trilogy, this will be the best-selling Blu-Ray movies in history.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If the price is right, this will be the 4th time that I purchase the set.

Twice on VHS, once on DVD... and then Blu-Ray... But I will have to rent them first, just to see if it is worth the coin.

But if he does butcher the movies by putting them in 3D.... not a dime will be spent by myself.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Look for them to first be released on Blu Ray, then perhaps in 3D thereafter.

I agree that they will likely sell like hotcakes in Blu Ray.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Only the 4th time? It will be the fifth or sixth for me.


----------



## longrider

I guess I'm a slacker here  This would only be the third time for me


----------



## BattleZone

I have HUGE interest in Star Wars Blu-Rays, in particular the original, un-edited versions.

I have ZERO interest in Star Wars in 3D. ZERO.


----------



## Lord Vader

Earl Bonovich said:


> If the price is right, this will be the 4th time that I purchase the set.
> 
> Twice on VHS, once on DVD... and then Blu-Ray... But I will have to rent them first, just to see if it is worth the coin.
> 
> But if he does butcher the movies by putting them in 3D.... not a dime will be spent by myself.


I've got the original series and special editions in mint-quality VHS. I don't even own a VCR anymore (VCR? What's that?). What am I supposed to do with these VHS tapes?


----------



## Lord Vader

BattleZone said:


> I have HUGE interest in Star Wars Blu-Rays, in particular the original, un-edited versions.
> 
> I have ZERO interest in Star Wars in 3D. ZERO.


Ditto to the former, but as far as the latter, I would probably go see it just for the novelty sake, after which I am sure I'll be ticked about it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Lord Vader said:


> I've got the original series and special editions in mint-quality VHS. I don't even own a VCR anymore (VCR? What's that?). What am I supposed to do with these VHS tapes?


I donated mine the Library


----------



## Lord Vader

That's probably a good idea.


----------



## BattleZone

The thing is: Star Wars was not shot in 3D, so any effort to make it 3D after the fact means fake-looking computer enhancement. No thanks.

I'm sure that 1-3 could be re-rendered in 3D, since almost the entire movie was shot on green-screen and all of the backgrounds added digitally, but it would just be a novelty anyway. 4-6 are the important movies, and those can only be further ruined with more editing.

I won't buy ET until the FBI guys have guns, and I won't buy edited Star Wars. PC is crap.


----------



## Carl Spock

I still have my widescreen LaserDiscs. For years that was the best way to get the original edit of the first three movies.

I'm at four versions so far. Count me in for #5.


----------



## James Long

BattleZone said:


> The thing is: Star Wars was not shot in 3D, so any effort to make it 3D after the fact means fake-looking computer enhancement. No thanks.
> 
> I'm sure that 1-3 could be re-rendered in 3D, since almost the entire movie was shot on green-screen and all of the backgrounds added digitally, but it would just be a novelty anyway. 4-6 are the important movies, and those can only be further ruined with more editing.


If anyone can make 3D work it would be the magicians at ILM. But I believe I have enough copies of these movies and I'm not a fan of 3D.

I'm still undecided on "director's cut" movies. A movie is made, it is put in theaters then when released to the home the director changes the film to what he really wanted to put in the theaters. Scenes that were not finished in time or were left out for some reason or another. Is the DVD/Blu Ray the real movie or is the theatrical release the real movie?

When Lucas went back through 4-6 and added in the effects that he wish he could have done at the time of release but couldn't due to the state of the art way back when ... are those re releases "the way the director wanted it" so we should discount all other versions? If other changes are made now ... other than just producing a higher resolution "print" on BluRay - does that make all that have gone before junk and the new version "what the director wanted"?

What if back in 1978 Lucas wanted to do Star Wars in 3D? Would that make it more acceptable to use whatever technology has come to update the movies? Where is the line drawn?

At some point a director has to make the final cut ... call the film done and stop meddling with it. Theatrical release dates usually force this on the first release but too many have become accustomed to being able to keep tweaking years later. I wish they would stop.


----------



## P Smith

I see it as good 'natural' way of evolving those movies (not going into debates about a price for new versions), we are changing and movies could be 'live' organism by vision of its master .


----------



## BattleZone

Clearly, Han was intended to shoot Greedo first, and it totally makes sense for his character to do so, given who he was dealing with, etc. In 1977, no one had any problem with this. But altering the story purely out of political correctness decades later is unforgivable. It is completely obvious and ruins the entire experience.

The same with ET and the "guns to radios" edits. Somehow, the concept of police/Feds carrying guns was just too much to take? Even little kids call BS on that one.


----------



## Carl Spock

Not this argument again... :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Carl Spock said:


> Not this argument again... :nono2:


It seems to come up every time.

I do agree that any update to another format (i.s. Blu Ray), should contain the same content as the original. "Technical cleanup" should not be a problem. Some original master content may require such cleanup to simply address flaws caused by age of the original media (film).

If someone wants to do a "remake" to alter things for some reason (albeit questionable)...at least it would be clear to the consumer they were getting a different version.


----------



## Nighthawk68

Well, I think I come up with 8 total purchases of Star Wars...

1 - VHS
2 - WS Laser Disk
3 - Faces Edition Laser Disk (still own)
4 - Special Edition Laser Disk Box Set (still own)
5 - THX CAV 9 disk Laser Disk Box set (still own)
6 - DVD - Malaysian import special editions
7 - DVD box set, original issue Spec Edition (still own)
8 - DVD Single editions with both Special & original versions (still own)

would like to add #9 to the list with Blu-Ray.

hmmm, does this make me a Star Wars geek...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I’m probably the only person on the planet to not own a Star Wars copy. No plans to buy the Blu-ray. I’m just not a big fan of lizards and monkeys flying space ships. Even as a kid I thought Star Wars was silly. The Jar-Jar lizard-camel creature was the last straw for me.

I hope this doesn't ban me from DBSTALK. :lol:


----------



## Carl Spock

Nitehawk^ said:


> 1 - VHS
> 2 - WS Laser Disk
> 3 - Faces Edition Laser Disk (still own)
> 4 - Special Edition Laser Disk Box Set (still own)
> 5 - THX CAV 9 disk Laser Disk Box set (still own)
> 6 - DVD - Malaysian import special editions
> 7 - DVD box set, original issue Spec Edition (still own)
> 8 - DVD Single editions with both Special & original versions (still own)...


 Wow! You win.



> hmmm, does this make me a Star Wars geek...


What does your heart tell you?


----------



## spartanstew

BattleZone said:


> Clearly, Han was intended to shoot Greedo first, and it totally makes sense for his character to do so, given who he was dealing with, etc. In 1977, no one had any problem with this. But altering the story purely out of political correctness decades later is unforgivable. It is completely obvious and ruins the entire experience.
> 
> The same with ET and the "guns to radios" edits. Somehow, the concept of police/Feds carrying guns was just too much to take? Even little kids call BS on that one.


Eh, I don't see the big deal. Both of those elements are very minor in the grand scheme of things.

If they would have changed it so Darth Vader wasn't Lukes father or something, that would be one thing, but changing who shoots first, no big deal.


----------



## spartanstew

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm probably the only person on the planet to not own a Star Wars copy.


I don't own a copy either, though I'll probably get the blu ray eventually.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The notion of Directors' Cut and acceptance of that by the public is very dicey.

In Star Wars vs Lord of the Rings, for example... People go insane demanding that the extended version of "Lord" are superior and are the only ones that should be released and seen. For Star Wars, however, many of those same people insist that only the "original" movies count. I fail to see how someone can be on those opposite sides with a straight face.

As to the notion of a Director revisiting and deciding after-the-fact that he wasn't happy and wanted a different release... I can see how that might be possible sometimes... and we all know studios interfere and demand some changes to support a release...

For my money, though, once a movie is released to the theater... I want that version. Even IF I see a Director's Cut/Extended edition later and like that too... I would always want the original as well as the "new" version if I liked the movie enough to own it.


----------



## James Long

spartanstew said:


> Eh, I don't see the big deal. Both of those elements are very minor in the grand scheme of things.


My response is more of a "Really? They changed that?" I guess I never got in to the films enough to notice every detail.

BTW: I only have three versions of IV-V-VI (two VHS and 2004 DVD). I have I on VHS and then I-II-III on DVD (which from the descriptions on the packages appears to be a box set, although I can't find the box).

The idea of re release the same movie every few years and expect people to buy it again burned out on me. I'm especially annoyed at movies that make a quick DVD release and expect a second purchase later when there is a special edition (such as Avatar) or those that have a single disc vs two disc release and charge too much for the second disc. DVDs used to be special.

Now I'd rather wait for the $10 rack or the $7 or $5 bin for most movies. If it isn't on sale it probably is overpriced.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Stewart Vernon said:


> The notion of Directors' Cut and acceptance of that by the public is very dicey.
> 
> In Star Wars vs Lord of the Rings, for example... People go insane demanding that the extended version of "Lord" are superior and are the only ones that should be released and seen. For Star Wars, however, many of those same people insist that only the "original" movies count. I fail to see how someone can be on those opposite sides with a straight face.
> 
> As to the notion of a Director revisiting and deciding after-the-fact that he wasn't happy and wanted a different release... I can see how that might be possible sometimes... and we all know studios interfere and demand some changes to support a release...
> 
> For my money, though, once a movie is released to the theater... I want that version. Even IF I see a Director's Cut/Extended edition later and like that too... I would always want the original as well as the "new" version if I liked the movie enough to own it.


Generally, I completely agree. So often the add-ins don't do anything but reduce the movie. Slow down the pacing, take away from a tight plot line, or otherwise reduce overall.

That said, I think _The Abyss, Director's Cut_ was greatly improved over the theatrical release, precisely for the reason you mention--studio cuts for time--really hurt the movie. Putting back the whole subplot elements returned the movie to a whole.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Lord Vader

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm probably the only person on the planet to not own a Star Wars copy. No plans to buy the Blu-ray. I'm just not a big fan of lizards and monkeys flying space ships. Even as a kid I thought Star Wars was silly. The Jar-Jar lizard-camel creature was the last straw for me.
> 
> I hope this doesn't ban me from DBSTALK. :lol:


Then why even post in this thread?


----------



## Carl Spock

Charles Dickens was supposedly never happy with _A Christmas Carol_ and tweaked it for his entire life. How much of that was because of artistic merit versus showmanship, we'll never know. He read an edited version of the piece during his speaking tours, which sold out with the fury that major rock concerts do today. To make _A Christmas Carol _more of a crowd pleaser could easily have been as great a motivator to him as would be better character development.

With new possible Ansel Adams negatives coming to light last week, the photographer's work in the darkroom has also become more public. It is clear Adams printed the same negative completely differently at times in his life.

Bob Dylan rewrote the lyrics to one of his greatest songs, _Tangled Up In Blue_, and for years performed the new lyrics. I thought they were poorer, less evocative and more literal, than the first ones and am grateful he's gone back to the original words in concert.

Art is always changing. Sometimes it is the artist that makes the change. Other times it is the viewer that has changed. We no longer see the Frenchman that created the _Statue of Liberty _but instead view the monument as a patriotic one. Michelangelo's statue of _David_ was initially viewed by the citizens of Florence as a symbol of civic pride. We could care less about that and instead look at _David_ as simply beautiful.

So go ahead, George, change the audio and anything else you want. As Humphrey Bogart said in a movie that was ruined when it was colorized, "We'll always have Paris", or in my case with _Star Wars_, a Cinerama dome in Denver where I saw it through twice, back to back, on its first run.


----------



## spartanstew

Carl Spock said:


> Humphrey Bogart said in a movie that was ruined when it was colorized,


Perhaps that would have been a change that Michael Curtiz himself would have made in an effort to continually improve his work.


----------



## Carl Spock

Maybe he would. If he had, he certainly wouldn't have eliminated the moody romanticism of the film, which the colorized version lacked.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It's not a new tradition either...

Several classic artists (painters) re-used their canvass... so many of our today treasured historical pieces of art wouldn't exist if what was originally on the canvas hadn't been painted over and lost in time!

At least in the modern equivalent we have the possibility of getting original Star Wars + new Star Wars.

My main hope (A New Hope??) is that when we get Star Wars on Blu we will get either new/old released at the same time in one package OR they keep them separate.

When the original trilogy came out on DVD it was the new ones only... later they were re-released with a 2nd disc that contained the original versions... and that sucked having to re-buy the movies again because there was no way to get the originals by themselves.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Several classic artists (painters) re-used their canvass... so many of our today treasured historical pieces of art wouldn't exist if what was originally on the canvas hadn't been painted over and lost in time!


Generally an entirely new painting ... more like a playhouse changing the performance from _Oklahoma!_ to _The Music Man_ and often done due to limited resources.

With old paintings to find the painting underneath one has to destroy the new masterpiece (x ray can only show so much).



> When the original trilogy came out on DVD it was the new ones only... later they were re-released with a 2nd disc that contained the original versions... and that sucked having to re-buy the movies again because there was no way to get the originals by themselves.


Mr Lucas is smart in figuring out a way to get people to pay for the same basic movie over and over again. I wish he would have invested his effort in developing new films instead of reworking the old standbys.


----------



## Carl Spock

James Long said:


> Mr Lucas is smart in figuring out a way to get people to pay for the same basic movie over and over again. I wish he would have invested his effort in developing new films instead of reworking the old standbys.


For every Clint Eastwood, who has done his best work late in life, there are a dozen George Lucas', whose spark goes out by their '40s.


----------



## kevinwmsn

Isn't it time for another trilogy... episodes 7-9?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Maybe... But a lot. Of that storyline has already been covered in novels.


----------



## ProfLonghair

Earl Bonovich said:


> I donated mine the Library


Wow, makes me feel bad for trading mine for a bottle of whiskey in college...


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> Maybe... But a lot. Of that storyline has already been covered in novels.


Episodes 7-9 will be released via Twitter. Gotta keep up with the new media.

I'm glad someone didn't dismiss Ian Flemming's work and say that it had already been covered in novels. Or J K Rowling's. Movie franchises are built on keeping the story going.


----------



## Lee L

Nitehawk^ said:


> Well, I think I come up with 8 total purchases of Star Wars...
> 
> 1 - VHS
> 2 - WS Laser Disk
> 3 - Faces Edition Laser Disk (still own)
> 4 - Special Edition Laser Disk Box Set (still own)
> 5 - THX CAV 9 disk Laser Disk Box set (still own)
> 6 - DVD - Malaysian import special editions
> 7 - DVD box set, original issue Spec Edition (still own)
> 8 - DVD Single editions with both Special & original versions (still own)
> 
> would like to add #9 to the list with Blu-Ray.
> 
> hmmm, does this make me a Star Wars geek...


Ok, I had all but #2 and #6.

That Definitive collection simply redone for Blu Ray would be my dream. At teh very least, I hope they allow the original versions on teh discs somewhere, if only as a special feature.


----------



## djlong

I want "The Originals" but then I find myself caveating it.. I want the scenes with Biggs, the cleaned up effects.. BUT HAN SHOT FIRST!!!!!


----------



## dpeters11

djlong said:


> I want "The Originals" but then I find myself caveating it.. I want the scenes with Biggs, the cleaned up effects.. BUT HAN SHOT FIRST!!!!!


I'm kind of the same way. The two things that come to mind first about the Special Edition that I hated was Han and Greedo and the Jabba scene. Cut that completely out, Jabba looks horrible in New Hope.


----------



## Carl Spock

dpeters11 said:


> the Jabba scene. Cut that completely out, Jabba looks horrible in New Hope.


It did look awful.

Lucas should redo it again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you put on your 1997 glasses it looks ok. Same with the relatively primitive CGI of the speeder entering Mos Eisley.


----------



## Carl Spock

And if I put on my beer goggles, a lot of the girls in bars look great.










Even more of a reason to redo the CGI.


----------



## lwilli201

I think a lot goes into determining the final theatrical run time. Movie houses do not want real long movies. They want to show them as many times a day as possible. The directors cut is how the director envisions how the story should be told however they do not appear to be the final say.

Movies are cut up to fit time constraints especially for TV. One case in point. The movie "Midway" originally had a love interest for Charlton Heston. She was totally cut out from the movie many years ago. I do not see any mention of her at:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074899/fullcredits#cast


----------



## dpeters11

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you put on your 1997 glasses it looks ok. Same with the relatively primitive CGI of the speeder entering Mos Eisley.


Yeah, I know the CGI was limited, but there just is too much a difference between the looks. Plus, Jabba in Jedi seems to be much larger. Ok, sure he gained weight, but it's like he grew.

I just wish the scene had been left on the cutting room floor. But then Lucas felt Empire was the worst of the entire series.


----------



## James Long

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, I know the CGI was limited, but there just is too much a difference between the looks. Plus, Jabba in Jedi seems to be much larger. Ok, sure he gained weight, but it's like he grew.


Take a look at Jabba in Phantom Menace.

Even in our species when people hit the 500-1000 pound mark they turn into big blobs. Perhaps in his species the whole body expands ... not just the fat around the core?

BTW: I saw Carrie Fisher on TV last week ... glad she's not wearing the slave girl costume any more. She was joking about how wearing it would require the proper lighting. I'd suggest a pitch black room.


----------



## dpeters11

James Long said:


> Take a look at Jabba in Phantom Menace.
> 
> Even in our species when people hit the 500-1000 pound mark they turn into big blobs. Perhaps in his species the whole body expands ... not just the fat around the core?
> 
> BTW: I saw Carrie Fisher on TV last week ... glad she's not wearing the slave girl costume any more. She was joking about how wearing it would require the proper lighting. I'd suggest a pitch black room.


Maybe. I forgot that was Jabba in Phantom, not another Hutt. It's one movie I try to forget. I don't know why I never realized how much of a love/hate relationship I have with the series.


----------



## kevinwmsn

I'm sure that anyday Lucas will release a 3D version of the movies.


----------



## erosroadie

James Long said:


> Episodes 7-9 will be released via Twitter. Gotta keep up with the new media.
> 
> I'm glad someone didn't dismiss Ian Flemming's work and say that it had already been covered in novels. Or J K Rowling's. Movie franchises are built on keeping the story going.


At least Luke, Han, et al can be played by the same actors, who will have aged "naturally," not via CGI. Anyone but Hayden Christianson...:eek2:

I actually like _The Phantom Menace _for Liam Neeson. Hated Jar-Jar, and then Anikan played by HC in the following installment...


----------



## Carl Spock

Did anybody else have the reaction I had in the theater to Phantom Menace? About half way through the movie, I realized it wasn't made for me. It was a kids' movie. It had a child star and Jar Jar Binks. Sitting in the theater, I realized how brilliant a move this was by Lucas. The Star Wars franchise hadn't had a new movie in years. He needed to re-introduce it to a new generation. What better way than through a kids' movie? Get the kids hooked and the success of the next two movies would be guaranteed.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Lord Vader said:


> Then why even post in this thread?


To disrupt the balance of the force. :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader

It's official. It was announced today that the entire 6-film _Star Wars_ saga will be released on Blu-Ray in 2011. The release will NOT be of the original films but the special releases and will include deleted scenes (personally I think that's kinda cool) and bonus feature disks.

Stories here, here, and here.


----------



## P Smith

Then will see you soon on a big screen in my home theater.


----------



## Lord Vader

I look forward to it.


----------



## Lord Vader

The circle is now complete. This will be a day long remembered.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm sure I'll get them, but I also just found out about the Adywan fan edit of New Hope. His Empire comes out next year. I'll be checking those out as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SpikeHD just had their SW marathon this weekend...watched some of the episodes....

It reminded me that some of the episodes were classics and others were not up to the same level...so making a Blu Ray purchase decision on the whole set may be a tough call. Might consider a few episodes.


----------



## smiddy

I won't be getting the Blu Ray set of Star Wars. While I think it is a handsome series, I have put way too much money into it and I have essentially moved on to the latest science fiction stories. It is a classic mind you, but I can always watch the DVDs on my THX Ultra 2 setup which is just fine.


----------



## klang

I've lost track of the number of copies of the first three I have bought over the years but I can't pass up picking up the Blu-Ray versions when available.


----------



## paulman182

Since I haven't bought anything since the first three on VHS, I may have to invest in these, although I'm more of a Star Trek than Star Wars person...


----------



## Chris Blount

I have seen portions of Star Wars IV in 3D at a demo a few years back. It was actually pretty darn good. I definitely want to see the whole series in 3D. Might want to check it out before giving it an absolute no.

As for the Blu-Ray set, why not. I think this will make number 3 or 4 buying the set.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm moving this to the Movies forum.


----------



## elaclair

Something that I think would be very cool, is technically "easy" to do, and would go a long way to smoothing over fan feathers, would be to provide, via seamless branching, the ability to watch IV,V,&VI in either the original or SE versions...but I guess you'd have to get past Lucas' ego first.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The issue would first be getting the original versions to a point where they would be acceptable on Blu-ray. I don't know how they were mastered last time for DVD, but if they weren't mastered in HD it's a pretty big undertaking.


----------



## Lord Vader

And as Lucas explained, a very expensive process, one that might not even work as well as he or fans want. The original trilogy's condition of the films would not lend to a good enough "upgrade" to high def quality.


----------



## RAD

Lord Vader said:


> And as Lucas explained, a very expensive process, one that might not even work as well as he or fans want. The original trilogy's condition of the films would not lend to a good enough "upgrade" to high def quality.


Guess I'm not that critical then since I though the PQ of the original three that Spike showed over the weekend was good.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RAD said:


> Guess I'm not that critical then since I though the PQ of the original three that Spike showed over the weekend was good.


I was about to make the same observation.

I could tell the difference in each based on age...but the variances were not so profound as to make one substantially better/worse than the other. They all looked pretty good on Spike HD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I didn't watch this weekend but Spike generally shows the remastered OT not the versions that played from 1977-1983.


----------



## space86

Stuart Sweet said:


> I didn't watch this weekend but Spike generally shows the remastered OT not the versions that played from 1977-1983.


I wonder if Star Wars will air on HBO next summer as hype for
the Blu-ray box set?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Does the box set need hyping? I'm guessing every geek born between 1963 and 1978 will buy it.


----------



## Lord Vader

I would extend that time frame, Stuart, because I know people born in the '80s and '90s who love the saga.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh, yeah, I agree, but I can't say whether it's as pivotal to that generation is it was to mine.


----------



## BudShark

Lord Vader said:


> And as Lucas explained, a very expensive process, one that might not even work as well as he or fans want. The original trilogy's condition of the films would not lend to a good enough "upgrade" to high def quality.


Not to be too cynical here, but I will nonetheless.

Without talking about Lucas as a person, this line they have taken for the last number of years is laughable. Are we led to believe, that 99% of the original was in good enough condition for the remastered versions, and Lucas only touched the 1% of the 3 originals he modified BECAUSE those were the only parts that were not in good enough condition? And now, the cost of remastering those small areas is TOO expensive?

Its not like he re-shot them and is holding back the originals because they were destroyed. He remastered nearly the entire trilogy - and then modified it. In fact, he had to remaster even the parts that were modified so he'd have a good base to modify.

Anyhow, I'll buy them, and watch them. But Lucas just needs to come clean and say we'll never get the originals again because HE has chosen not to let us. Any other reason is hogwash.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Look, personally I like the seamless branching idea and I'd like it even if the theatrical versions were completely unrestored. In fact I'd probably like it better. But whether or not it's a "line," I don't see it happening.


----------



## BudShark

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't see it happening.


That is probably one of the few things in life that is 100% guaranteed.


----------



## lotboy16

I am going to asume that the average age of ppl posting on here is between 40-55. That being said most of you were around to veiw the originals in theaters. I was not. I was born in 89 and just turned 21. I have loved starwars since i was little and same goes for 95% of those i went to school with and interact with on a daily basis (with the exception of my wife who hates starwars) I believe starwars transends genation boundries and will continue on even with my kids when i have a son of my own. Even now Lucas is exploring and expanding the starwars universe. The Force Unleashed is the best example that expands the story and gives the next generation something to look forward to.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I would like the originals as well... but I have to laugh sometimes...

I see threads routinely demanding Lord of the Rings extended editions... and with other movies demanding "Director's Cut" because they are the definitive versions according to the Director.

Then we have Star Wars... and George Lucas is the creator/writer of the things... and somehow his tinkering with them is wrong and evil and only the original movies are worth having.

Again, I'd like to have all the versions myself... but I'm not losing a lot of sleep over it.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Then we have Star Wars... and George Lucas is the creator/writer of the things... and somehow his tinkering with them is wrong and evil and only the original movies are worth having.


There is a difference between a director who was limited by the studio/technology/time/whatever in getting "his dream" to the finished product and one who simply will not finish their films. *A* directors cut seems acceptable ... but Mr Lucas has crossed the line. Too many revisions to the point where even fans don't care what "his dream" was ... the fan's dream was inspired by the original. Mr Lucas is just messing with the dream.

If the director's cut makes the film BETTER then it can be good. Some "improvements" have been less than satisfying (including those in films other than Mr Lucas'). Mr Lucas has crossed the line into making his films less than the originals. Some "corrections" can lose the reason why people liked the film in the first place. Don't ruin a classic.

That is what makes Mr Lucas' tinkering more evil than other directors ... too many revisions and revisions that were not improvements.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That's why I keep being confused. People like to say they "respect" the "director's vision"... but truthfully, this is only when the people like what his vision is.

I've gone on record lots of times... and I would like both the originals and the updated versions of the first Star Wars trilogy. IF I can only have one, then I'd rather have the newer than the older because the changes weren't that horrible and it's more likely we will get those anyway.

Some movies I have preferred the extended/director's cuts... but I still would like to have both theatrical and updated movies whenever I can.

Then there are movies like Payback where, from what I've heard, the director's cut is almost a different movie than the theatrical. I'm tempted to import the UK Blu ray release because that has both cuts on it whereas in the US we only got the Director's cut.

Kingdom of Heaven is more in the Lord of the Rings category where it's a longer version than the theatrical with a lot of stuff that was cut for time... so while I still want to have both versions, I can be fine with the extended because it is just the original + more scenes... so I could always manually skip the added stuff if I really wanted.


----------



## djlong

Restoring Star Wars, the 1977 film, would be too expensive? Yet they could restore for Blu-Ray the 19*3*7 Wizard of Oz...


----------



## Tom Robertson

djlong said:


> Restoring Star Wars, the 1977 film, would be too expensive? Yet they could restore for Blu-Ray the 19*3*7 Wizard of Oz...


Like everything else, it all depends who's pocket the money comes from.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

djlong said:


> Restoring Star Wars, the 1977 film, would be too expensive? Yet they could restore for Blu-Ray the 19*3*7 Wizard of Oz...


Probably not any special effects or editing work for Oz... just going back and re-scanning the film at higher resolution and cleaning that up.

With a sci-fi film there's other considerations... and people tend to be more picky about these things. I routinely see in forums how a Blu ray release doesn't look any better than what HBO showed last month...so studios tend to take notice on a mega-blockbuster and try to do more to hopefully avoid people complaining.


----------



## Carl Spock

It's not that it's too expensive, it's that it's too expensive right now.

Full digital restoration of the first three movies will only get cheaper. Plus, it will give George another chance to sell us all Star Wars one more time. How many folks in this thread would pop for Blu-ray versions of the first trilogy down the road? Come on now, who will raise their hand?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, I would do it. And Mr. Lucas knows it.


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, I would do it. And Mr. Lucas knows it.


He's got you right where he wants you.


----------



## Lord Vader

The Force has a strong influence on the weak mind.


----------



## Christopher Gould

who wants to guess at the price of the box set


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The Aliens box set on Blu has 4 movies... and is right at about $100 pre-order on Amazon.

While that franchise is a popular one... most seem to agree that there is more value in the first 2 movies than the last 2 in that series.

With Star Wars being 6 movies in a set, and generally held in higher regard... I'll be surprised if it starts less than $150.00.

That's not what *I* want to pay... but it is what I'm expecting.


----------



## Carl Spock

Christopher Gould said:


> who wants to guess at the price of the box set


 I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Carl Spock said:


> I've got a bad feeling about this.


I am on the wait list to be notified at Amazon. As soon as I get the email, about the price and official date, I will post the 1-6 price.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Carl Spock said:


> I've got a bad feeling about this.


To quote what someone famous once said...

"It's a trap!"


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Christopher Gould said:


> who wants to guess at the price of the box set


More than I'm willing to pay?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My WAG is about $129 for six movies plus extras, on 8 discs. I may as well start counting my pennies out now.


----------



## Lee L

Stuart Sweet said:


> My WAG is about $129 for six movies plus extras, on 8 discs. I may as well start counting my pennies out now.


Pretty sad that we bought the Definitive collection Laser set for $199 on sale and thought we were getting the best deal ever!


----------



## Carl Spock

Don't remind me of the money I've spent for videos on obsolete formats, will ya?


----------



## RAD

Unless they're going to do a buyback/rebate on the prior DVD's they're not getting any more money from me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RAD said:


> Unless they're going to do a buyback/rebate on the prior DVD's they're not getting any more money from me.


Same here....then again...if I can get individual units instead of a box set (only)...happy with that I might be....


----------



## space86

I posted this back in April of 2010...


Rumor from The Digital Bits: Celebrating Film on Disc - DVD & Blu-ray

This is a rare Saturday post with some important breaking news: Lucasfilm's Steve Sansweet has reportedly confirmed, during a panel today at the C2E2 comic convention in Chicago, that the company is now working on a Blu-ray Disc box set of all six Star Wars films loaded with extras, for release "in the not too distant future." We're awaiting any kind of official statement from Lucasfilm - one MAY appear on Star Wars.com in the coming days. Nonetheless, MANY people who were in the panel began Tweeting reports of the news almost the moment the words left Sansweet's mouth. IGN has also reported the news with an actual quote from Sansweet: "We have been at work for a couple of years working on - I won't call it the Ultimate Set because we keep finding stuff - but, a very full set of all six movies on Blu-ray with lots of extra material. We're finding all kinds of scenes from dailies that have never been seen before. Beyond all of those things that you know about... there are some real treasures." There is no other official information at this time, but we'll post additional details when and if they come in. HOWEVER... 

Consider this Rumor Mill-worthy, but our own industry sources have actually been checking in with us in recent weeks on this very subject. Our latest information is that Lucasfilm tentatively plans the official Blu-ray release to happen in October 2011. Now, we've been hearing reports like this on and off for years, and until now little has come of it. So we've been waiting to say something here on The Bits until we had a hint of more official confirmation. But now that Sansweet has begun talking about the release, we feel more comfortable reporting on the word from our sources. Plans could obviously change and again, even though Sansweet has hinted that it's coming, none of this constitutes an official announcement. But if current plans remain unchanged, our sources say you'll be enjoying The Force in 1080p next October. 

Again, we'll post additional updates as they come in. Stay tuned...


----------



## spartanstew

Now up for pre-order from Amazon, with a release date of 9/16/2011:

Complete Collection: 9 discs - $90.00

Original Trilogy: 3 discs - $45

Prequel Trilogy: 3 discs - $45


----------



## P Smith

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Lord Vader

I pre-ordered it a cpl months ago on Amazon for less than its now advertised price.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> I pre-ordered it a cpl months ago on Amazon for less than its now advertised price.


I would have thought of all people, you would have received a lifetime supply for free.


----------



## P Smith

Lord Vader said:


> I pre-ordered it a cpl months ago on Amazon *for less* than its now advertised price.


And didn't share with us ... :nono2:


----------



## spartanstew

I didn't realize it had already been up for pre-order, but Amazon tracker shows it's been this same price since it debuted in January.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Star-Wars-Complete-Episodes-Blu-ray/product/B003ZSJ212


----------



## Lord Vader

I get a discount.


----------



## Lord Vader

Click here


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> I get a discount.


I woulda thought you'd have to pay double from our price.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm special. 

[YOUTUBEHD]HvS3OUNKHZw[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## redsoxfan26

Hey Lord Vader, I hear you have new lines at the end of Episode VI when you throw the Emperor to his death. What's your opinion of Lucas changing that scene?


----------



## Lord Vader

[youtubehd]WWaLxFIVX1s[/youtubehd]


----------



## Nighthawk68

Only one week left, YEAH!!! Amazon also lowerd the price to $79.99 for the complete box set


----------



## P Smith

Nitehawk^ said:


> Only one week left, YEAH!!! Amazon also lowerd the price to $79.99 for the complete box set


Hooray ! $10 price drop before sale started ...


----------



## dpeters11

Cool, so with my credits, I'll end up getting it for $41.99. I'd actually sold Amazon my old DVDs for $9, including Episode 2 for 25 cents


----------



## Lord Vader

In honor of my nephew, who on August 12th won the Southern Texas PGA 6- to 9-year-old modified division championship with a score of 76 (4 over par for this 9-year-old!):

[youtubehd]81fwEmP2CKY[/youtubehd]


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Did my preorder yesterday at Best Buy - got the rewards points, used a few to get the package price down to $69., and also got the special "limited edition" film cell promote item. 

Kinda strange that I could pick up the promo item yesterday...but the Blue ray full set not until Friday. You'd think they'd have them together.

Oh well - Friday the Blu Ray set arrives and will get a workout here.


----------



## sigma1914

I preordered a couple weeks ago on Amazon. I used a $40 off for getting an Amazon Visa rewards card...I use Amazon a lot and have Prime, so I figured the rewards card is a good idea. With the lowest preorder price guarantee, it only cost $39 for the 9 disc set.


----------



## Lord Vader

[youtubehd]nny7w_eLIT0[/youtubehd]


----------



## sigma1914

I just started watching. I decided on the 4-6 1-3 viewing method/order.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I just picked up the box set and I hate to be one of "those guys" but....

The cover art seems to show young Anakin and teenage Luke standing in front of the Lars homestead. Anakin did not go to the Lars homestead until much later. 

Just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## dpeters11

Stuart Sweet said:


> I just picked up the box set and I hate to be one of "those guys" but....
> 
> The cover art seems to show young Anakin and teenage Luke standing in front of the Lars homestead. Anakin did not go to the Lars homestead until much later.
> 
> Just had to get that out of my system.


Preview of the changes in the next version...


----------



## Lord Vader

dpeters11 said:


> Preview of the changes in the next version...


[YOUTUBEHD]mI8GEidaMMI[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Got mine today... and am going to wall myself in for a weekend of football and Star Wars.


----------



## Lord Vader

Stewart Vernon said:


> Got mine today... and am going to wall myself in for a weekend of football and Star Wars.


[YOUTUBEHD]TLeOSOe4GmQ[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## braven

Lord Vader said:


> I pre-ordered it a cpl months ago on Amazon for less than its now advertised price.


Sheesh, Lucas doesn't give Lord Vader a free copy?


----------



## Lord Vader

Sadly, no.


----------



## trh

"A theater fit for Lord Vader"?

*Star Wars Home Theater* (the slide show doesn't get interesting until slide 5).

You think the owner of this home bought the new Blu Ray discs?


----------



## Lord Vader

Holy crap! :eek2:

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

trh said:


> "A theater fit for Lord Vader"?
> 
> *Star Wars Home Theater* (the slide show doesn't get interesting until slide 5).
> 
> You think the owner of this home bought the new Blu Ray discs?


That's pretty cool... but in slide 5 there are two R2-D2s... C-3P0 will have to shoot both to be sure


----------



## Stewart Vernon

braven said:


> Sheesh, Lucas doesn't give Lord Vader a free copy?





Lord Vader said:


> Sadly, no.


You can't "use the force"??


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Picked mine up this morning....the set "book" is pretty cool.


----------



## P Smith

Technical question: watched on my Samsung BD-C6900 first disc and I got a couple times popups like you selecting a chapter, for second one I did catch a number, it was 20.
Have you experience something like that ?
Is it my player glitching? It has not the latest FW [1015 vs current 1021]. 
Or it's something to do with new method of mastering the disc of the saga ?
Also the player had two times pretty long delay switching layers, I would say disturbing, it strips whole short episode (when Anakin show to Jar Jar how to stop mushroom's droids). Is it a disc or a player ?


----------



## Lord Vader

Do you have the ability to play the same disk in another BD player or drive? That way you'd be able to see if the problem recurs. If it doesn't, then it sounds like it's a player issue.


----------



## P Smith

Well, I will try on other cheap one...
The SOB is rejecting the disc ! Yaya ..
I took the chance and lost - just did upgrade FW to current 1021.2, now the piece of sh^%$%$ stop taking the disc - after 2 minutes of mumbling with it do popup: "the disc does not fit the specifications". What's that ?
EDIT. Did try Part II - loaded and do play ...


----------



## Lord Vader

While it's extremely rare for a BD disc to be defective, it's not impossible. However, if a FW upgrade caused you to not be able to even play the discs when before the upgrade you could at least get them to play, this is sounding like it's a player issue. 

I've heard of problems with many of the Sammy higher model # BD players. Thank God I opted for the LG690 over the Samsung BD7000 recently. BTW, have you checked the AVS Forums for any similar complaints by Samsung users?


----------



## sigma1914

They've played flawlessly on my Oppo 93.


----------



## P Smith

I'll go to there (AVS forum) , for now the case is freaking me - my old Silvania took the Part I disc and did play smoothly, no problem with the 'hit him in the nose' scene. Duh!
'Latest is the bests' - tell me about the FW 1021.2 now...


----------



## Lord Vader

Sure sounds like it's your player. Either that or it is the influence of the Dark Side.


----------



## P Smith

Definitely, The Force is not strong with it, but Silvania.


----------



## P Smith

I changed the drive inside - it's starts Part I OK now.


----------



## Nighthawk68

When starting these disks I am getting a hiss and a slight pop. This happens at 00:00:01 and then a static noise happens right when the "In A Galaxy Far far Away" appears on screen. This happens with 5 of the movies (havn't got to the 6th yet)

My set up is a Denon AVR-989 (2809) and a Sony BDPS-550. I am running a 7.1 speaker setup with the 6th & 7th being Surround Backs. I use Monster HDMI cables.

I have tried another blu-ray player, a Sony BDPN-460 and it makes no difference, also I bought a brand new Monster HD700 HDMI cable, also no difference.

If I change the AMP Assign to 5.1 in the Denon, The problem goes away. So I am guessing it has to do with the 6.1 sound track on the new Star Wars disks. I have no problems with other 6.1 or 7.1 blu-ray sound tracks.

Any ideas here?

Ed


----------



## Lord Vader




----------



## trh

Lord Vader said:


> Holy crap! :eek2:
> 
> Wow. Just wow.


All right. I just cannot image what Lord Vader/James Earl Jones would sound like uttering this. This post shatters my image of LV and I'm not sure I'll view him as the same villain ever again. :nono:


----------



## Lord Vader

Setting sales records, it appears...

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110922006903/en/Force-Strong-Blu-ray---STAR-WARS-COMPLETE


----------



## sigma1914

Lord Vader said:


> Setting sales records, it appears...
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110922006903/en/Force-Strong-Blu-ray---STAR-WARS-COMPLETE


Not bad considering all the hate rants on forums and review sites from the extreme SW geeks.


----------



## Chris Blount

I just watched EP 1-3. Never have these movies looked so good especially EP 3. 

Can't wait to watch the rest now.


----------



## dmspen

Went to Costco yesterday. They were already sold out. Expecting another shipment soon.


----------



## spartanstew

Can't wait to buy these when the set drops down to $30 - the way Blu Ray's tend to drop off lately, that should be in 6 months.


----------



## Chris Blount

spartanstew said:


> Can't wait to buy these when the set drops down to $30 - the way Blu Ray's tend to drop off lately, that should be in 6 months.


I figure $70 for six movies isn't bad for Blu-Ray.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Best Buy had them labeled at $124.99 I think... so you'll see the price go up to that for a short while, I'd guess.


----------



## Chris Blount

Stuart Sweet said:


> Best Buy had them labeled at $124.99 I think... so you'll see the price go up to that for a short while, I'd guess.


I could have sworn when I was in Best Buy last week they had them for $79. I got mine on Amazon for $72.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah that's the price you pay... but the price on the box is higher.


----------



## sigma1914

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah that's the price you pay... but the price on the box is higher.


Kind of like Amazon saying it's listed at $139.99, but it's only $79.99. No one sells at MSRP.


----------



## Chris Blount

sigma1914 said:


> Kind of like Amazon saying it's listed at $139.99, but it's only $79.99. No one sells at MSRP.


Except for the Foxshop. Woof!

http://www.foxshop.com/detail.php?p=300232&ecid=5511&pa=CSE-FGL&CAWELAID=872706017


----------



## sigma1914

Chris Blount said:


> Except for the Foxshop. Woof!
> 
> http://www.foxshop.com/detail.php?p=300232&ecid=5511&pa=CSE-FGL&CAWELAID=872706017


WOW! That's nuts. I hope people shopping online are more savvy enough to find a reasonable deal.


----------



## Nighthawk68

Buy.com is at $99.99
http://www.buy.com/prod/star-wars-complete-saga-blu-ray/219844639.html

dvdplanet.com is $99.71
http://www.dvdplanet.com/details.cfm/info/FXD374218

dvdempire.com is $112.98
http://www.dvdempire.com/Exec/v4_item.asp?item_id=1562892


----------



## sigma1914

Nitehawk^ said:


> Buy.com is at $99.99
> http://www.buy.com/prod/star-wars-complete-saga-blu-ray/219844639.html
> 
> dvdplanet.com is $99.71
> http://www.dvdplanet.com/details.cfm/info/FXD374218
> 
> dvdempire.com is $112.98
> http://www.dvdempire.com/Exec/v4_item.asp?item_id=1562892


No wonder Amazon's owner is worth billions; their prices beat all of those.


----------



## Lord Vader

Chris Blount said:


> I figure $70 for six movies isn't bad for Blu-Ray.


Considering it's $79.99 for a total of 9 disks, too, that's a very good price.


----------



## Lord Vader

Stuart Sweet said:


> Best Buy had them labeled at $124.99 I think... so you'll see the price go up to that for a short while, I'd guess.


That much at BB? I got a set there for $79.99.


----------



## spartanstew

Lord Vader said:


> Considering it's $79.99 for a total of 9 disks, too, that's a very good price.


You can't really use that logic as most BD's released now have a Blu Ray, DVD, Extra's, Digital Copy and sometimes 3D, so number of discs doesn't really matter.

And while $80 for 6 movies isn't too shabby, I'd still wait until it drops under $50 at least - it's not like I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'd say a set for $79.99 that contains 3 extra disks that offer _*much *_more than your aforementioned extras disks is definitely a good deal.


----------



## Chris Blount

spartanstew said:


> You can't really use that logic as most BD's released now have a Blu Ray, DVD, Extra's, Digital Copy and sometimes 3D, so number of discs doesn't really matter.
> 
> And while $80 for 6 movies isn't too shabby, I'd still wait until it drops under $50 at least - it's not like I haven't seen it before.


It's hard to say if you will actually see these movies for under $50. I guess it would easy to wait but using the logic that you have seen these movies before only flies if you care more about the content rather than the way they look on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Lord Vader

I do not believe the entire 9-disk set will drop to $50, mainly because the retail price is ~ $120.00, with many outlets selling it on a special of $79.99. To discount it an additional $30 is highly unlikely.


----------



## spartanstew

Lord Vader said:


> I'd say a set for $79.99 that contains 3 extra disks that offer _*much *_more than your aforementioned extras disks is definitely a good deal.


Maybe, I've got 1,000's of hours of bonus material from various movies and have never watched any of it.



Chris Blount said:


> It's hard to say if you will actually see these movies for under $50.


It's easy to say. The LOTR trilogy was $65 when it came out (theatrical) and ever before the extendeds were released I saw it for as low as $25. All DVD's and BD's drop in price. Now, it's hard to say how long it will take, but xmas and black friday are right around the corner.


----------



## spartanstew

Lord Vader said:


> I do not believe the entire 9-disk set will drop to $50, mainly because the retail price is ~ $120.00, with many outlets selling it on a special of $79.99. To discount it an additional $30 is highly unlikely.


Well, not to use LOTR's again as an example, but it also has a retail price of $120 (EE's), but it's never really been higher than $80, and I've seen it as low as $60 and it's only been out for 3 months.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I just saw Frys has the Spider-Man trilogy for $18. Didn't think I'd see that.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Some of us, will wait for certain events to occur, whichever happens first: income vs. price cross or Christmas/Birthday gifts are opened. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stewart Vernon

To be fair... the Lord of the Rings comparison is for only 3 movies, whereas with Star Wars we are talking about 6 movies.

I agree that given time, this will be available for cheaper than it is now... possibly even this Christmas... but given the popularity of the movies, I would think $50 is the lowest it would ever go unless you're talking about used copies.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

$79 for 6 Blu Ray movies is certainly not unreasonable.

P.S....they are quite something to watch!

Its almost like seeing them for the first time in some ways...


----------



## Chris Blount

hdtvfan0001 said:


> $79 for 6 Blu Ray movies is certainly not unreasonable.
> 
> P.S....they are quite something to watch!
> 
> Its almost like seeing them for the first time in some ways...


I was thinking the same thing. They actually look better on my 106" projection system then that ever did in the theater.


----------



## Chris Blount

spartanstew said:


> It's easy to say.


No THAT easy. It depends on George Lucas and Fox's greed.


----------



## klang

Tom Robertson said:


> Some of us, will wait for certain events to occur, whichever happens first: income vs. price cross or Christmas/Birthday gifts are opened.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Yep, wife always complains I don't have much on my Christmas list. I can wait. I can even make sure she catches me eying the package at Best Buy sometime so she thinks it's her idea.


----------



## mridan

Lord Vader I can see you're eyes on episode IV A New Hope. Please let Lucas know so he can fix this.


----------



## Lord Vader

[YOUTUBEHD]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## mridan

:lol:


Lord Vader said:


> [YOUTUBEHD]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBEHD]


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Yeah, and did you notice they added that to the end of EP VI?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It wasn't as bad as I thought. It's better without it, I'll agree, but it fits in with Lucas' idea of having certain things repeat over and over again in the narrative.


----------

